# Martin Wheeler's DVDs



## the spaniard (May 17, 2011)

Hello
this is my first post here,lots of information here.I have no training in Systema yet (only 2 instructors in Spain at the moment) but really interested about it.
I tried to order Wheeler's DVDs from his website www.wheelersystema.com but Moving and Striking is sold out  
Do you know any othere sources to order them (Headquarters,etc)?
Or any other plans to production?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## punisher73 (May 17, 2011)

Have you thought about getting the dvd's put out by Vladimir Vasiliev?

http://www.russianmartialart.com/

He is one of the top instructors in the world.


----------



## Robert Gergi (May 17, 2011)

If you are looking at purchasing anything from Valdimir's collection, a pacakge just went on sale, and my understanding is that this is a limited time offer only

http://www.russianmartialart.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=184


----------



## the spaniard (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the advice,i had thought on Vladimir's tapes but didn't know which ones to order.
This seems like a great package so i have ordered it 
It will take i month to get to Europe 
can't wait!!
Thanks again.


----------



## perten (May 20, 2011)

Hi 

There is also a range of  Systema DVDs covering the basics at http://www.cuttingedgeshop.com/indexshop.htm

Good luck!


----------



## MWheeler (May 21, 2011)

Hi All. 

I'm sorry if you had any problems ordering, but both DVDs are still available at wheelersystema.com.

Please let me know if have any problems ordering.

Btw, New knife defense DVD coming soon too.

Best,
Martin Wheeler.


----------



## the spaniard (May 23, 2011)

Thank you Mr Wheeler,now it was available so i have ordered both.
Can't wait for the one on knife defense to come out...


----------



## timbo (Nov 1, 2011)

I know it's been a few months since anyone posted, but this seems like the right thread. Has anyone found any discounted Wheeler DVDs? Mr. Wheeler, do you run any specials on them?


----------



## sanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Hello,

You can by them at www.mikadomartialarts.nl
http://www.mikadomartialarts.nl/MOVING-AND-STRIKING-Wheeler-M-(DVD)
http://www.mikadomartialarts.nl/SECRETS-OF-SYSTEMA-GROUND-FIGHTING-Wheeler-M-(DVD)
and in two weeks the third DVD is available, knife defence essentials
http://www.mikadomartialarts.nl/SYSTEMA-KNIFE-DEFENSE-ESSENTIALS-WHEELER-M-(DVD)
For the third DVD there is a pre-order discount.

Sanne


----------

